# Roko Ukic???



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

with limited options this offseason, can he help us next year????










we know he's got game, but has he been able to improve his body enough for the NBA game


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

roko's as big and strong as rudy fernandez and marco belinelli.

i haven't gotten to see more than highlights of him this year but in previous viewings (the worlds and with tau) i really liked what i saw in roko. he's a wiz with the ball. he could get by seemingly anyone (at that level of competition) and looked to be trying hard on d.

he didn't move the ball around as much as i'd like but did look to pass moreso than for his own shot. we're going to need a third pointguard (at least) i'd rather depend on roko for that than dixon.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

We need a second backup point guard. I don't see why it wouldn't be Roko, as his buyout will be $0 after this season ends.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Since we already have 2 NBA ready point guards Why not Trade him?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> Since we already have 2 NBA ready point guards Why not Trade him?


or bring him in as a 3rd point guard...see what we have in him and if he's capable, think about moving TJ (or jose in a sign and trade) for the long lost slashing two guard we so desire. with mo possibly gone and AP only having two years left on his deal, i think we may have to look at using our point guard depth to address other areas at some point.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

roko _is_ that long lost slashing guard.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We could always use another guy with length that can create for himself off the dribble.

How does he defend? is my biggest question.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Seems like a bad idea to me. You have the best PG combo in the league right now. What would bringing in another help? It would do either 2 things:

1) Roko would rot on the bench. If he's not going to play for Toronto, why not let him continue to develop playing in europe?
2) If Roko proved to be good the team might try to turn him into something he's not, like a wing player.

Seems like it'd be a better idea to let him continue to get better and bring him over when he's 24, 25 like with Calderon.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm not sure he's the 3rd point guard we really need at the moment (not that he'd be getting too many minutes). Given the luxury we have in TJ and Calderon as the number 1 and 2 point's, someone like a an Alvin Williams might be the better option.

So, that said, he'd pretty much want to get as many minutes as possible playing as the other guard or in the wing position.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

Unless Calderon or Ford were to be traded, I think that the Raptors are better off having Ukic continue to develop in Europe. The team could help him to find a better situation over there. Ukic should probably put on alittle extra weight. I expect for him to stay in Europe for at least 2 or 3 years before coming over here. He would only be 24-25 yrs old.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

^Is Roko willing to wait that long though?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't think he has a choice. We own his rights, like the Spurs do with Luis Scola.

But we need to bring Roko over as soon as possible. We need to see what he has. And he needs to experience the speed and physical strength of NBA guards.

Even as a trade asset his value will be 10X higher if he proves something in the NBA versus Europe. 

Jose and Roko could be our backcourt of the future, with TJ being the trade asset that brings us a star wing due to his contract and supposed upside. We dont' need a superstar PG. We need a solid PG duo that move the ball well, play D, and can knock down the open J without forcing their game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lucky777s said:


> *Jose and Roko could be our backcourt of the future, with TJ being the trade asset that brings us a star wing due to his contract and supposed upside. We dont' need a superstar PG. We need a solid PG duo that move the ball well, play D, and can knock down the open J without forcing their game.*




:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm always making fun of Roko on this board and I vowed to stop but in all seriousness, has he been starting in Europe or receiving a lot of playing time? Did he get any playing time in the world championships (is is Croatia? not sure if they qualified last time). 

By comparison, was Jose Calderon starting in Europe? Was Garbojosa?(I know they played a lot internationally).

Is there any track record of unproven European players coming over and experiencing success in the NBA? Or is success in Europe a pre-requisite to succeeding on this side of the Atlantic? I assume it's the latter.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

There is another interesting Euro guard already in the NBA and whose value is at a real low. Vassili Spanoulis. Don't know much about him but he was a pretty big star overseas for Greece? I think. 25 in July, big 6'4" guard, hasn't gotten a chance in HOU.

Would he fit our system? Could we pick him up for spare parts like Hump or Sow or part of a MoP trade?

Could be a Walter Hermann situation where a guy looks like a bust but just needed PT to prove himself. Hermann's value went from zero to huge in the last month.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's give him a try or something.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Has Ukic played for our summer league before? Anyone know if he will be here this year?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I want Roko over here ASAP.

Worse case, he sucks and doesn't get another NBA contract, best case he allows BC to trade one of the other two PG's with confidence (it will be Jose).


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Victor Page !*
> 
> Is there any track record of unproven European players coming over and experiencing success in the NBA? Or is success in Europe a pre-requisite to succeeding on this side of the Atlantic? I assume it's the latter


all things being equal, you're probably right

Roko, from what I've heard is playing behind veteran PG's on both his National team and Tau, so it's been hard for him to get much playing time. Now whether it's the European tendancy to go with the vets or that he's just not as good as the other PG's to get PT is up for debate.

another thing to consider is that the system Roko plays in might not be fully suited towards his style of play. Now, I can't comment on Tau's system and their coach but with his skill set he seems like he could really succeed in the Raptors free flowing offense with more freedom.

it might seem like a stretch, but their is evidence that even within that NBA players are sometimes used wrong or not at all, only to flurish on another team in another system.

chances are Roko will need a couple more years, but how much is he gonna grow over there glued to the bench, maybe if we signed him we could send him to the D league to further evaluate him. Just a thought


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Perhaps the best thing for both parties would be to keep Roko in Europe, with a team he can start for, as long as the contract is fairly short or has reasonable buyouts. He really isn't going to get minutes behind Jose and TJ next year so maybe it is a bit of a waste. Still, I'd like to see him join the team and get his feet wet in the NBA pool.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And I guess he's still got a contract with Barcalona, it's just that his (NBA) buyout is now $0? If so, maybe with Navarro going to the NBA, he could step into the role of primary scoring guard?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Raptors are going to give him a new deal

http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/20070514/NOTICIA300122632.html


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

brng in as the 3rd PG, let Sow & Martin go replace those 2 with vets, mo eithier back or replaced by another vet


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

Can't he play some SG? Isn't he 6'6? I'm sure he can play together with Ford or Calderon in the lineup.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

can anyone translate that article?



> Originally posted by *SkywalkerAC !*
> 
> He really isn't going to get minutes behind Jose and TJ next year so maybe it is a bit of a waste.


that is if both are back next year, but even if both are back I can see Roko getting minutes at the 2guard spot. His creativity in the open court as well as his ability to break guys down off the dribble would be a welcome asset to this team


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

jose will be on his way out since his trade vlaue right now is thru the roof.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

TRON said:


> can anyone translate that article?


heres what I got using a translator I'll post the important stuff since I'm not allowed post everything




The Raptors return now to the load with a renewed interest, since only they are provided with two bases in his staff, T.J. Ford and José Manuel Calderón, and to Spanish only it reduces a year of contract.Gerardhini, that on Saturday it came to Palau Blaugrana to see in action Ukic (3 points in 16 minutes the day of his 23rd birthday), is sure that the style of the Croatian base can fit perfectly in the NBA. His height (1.95), his speed and big athletic conditions and his mastery in ' one against one ' are aspects much valued by the persons in charge of the Raptors. Also, Ukic is young and it is provided with a big potential of progress. The operation stays now at the expense of that Toronto, Ukic and the Barca reach an economic agreement that allows the Croatian to give the jump to the NBA for that so much it longs. The most probable thing is that the club azulgrana agrees to reduce the indemnification marked in the clause of leakage of his contract (next to 2 million euros) and that the player of Split changes airs this next summer


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Sounds like the Godfather is working his connections in Europe to get Roko over here next season.

If he can create off the dribble, hit open jumpshots, and play a modicum of defence, he'd be a welcome upgrade over Dixon.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I only see him coming over if Mo does not return the raps bench is stacked already


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

BC was on the Fan today with CS.

He said Roko's agent called him today reading the report and said "How much" they then shared a laugh.

BC then said they were looking at bringing him over to be a third guard, ie D. Martin's Role, to learn from the two lead PGs. However, there are some buyout issues. The Buyout issue is not clearcut right now as the amount is not 100% settled on.

Before this, BC talked about acquiring a pick 15 to 30 if they saw the right player. Someone might sell a pick. PHX has three and has Luxury Tax Issues and the high pick will certainly bump them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ I'd be stunned if Sarver allowed one of those picks to come to Toronto. Supposedly he isn't on good terms with Bryan and hasn't been for some time, well before the supposed contract snafu.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

It depends on how many other teams are willing to take on a pick. If he wants to stay out of Tax range, he might like the favour. But he sounds like an illogical jerk so you maybe right.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Sarver is well known for having a tight purse. Be interesting to see which way he goes (if any) should the situation arise.

Anyway, on Roko, as much as I think we're better off having an Alvin Williams-type 3rd guard, it'd be great for Roko to learn directly from both TJ and Jose.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Sarver has had pretty good luck with young players and i think there are many different kinds of players that can be elevated by Nash so they could easily put at least two first rounders to good use next year. Look at last year - not especially strong but say they wound up with Adam Morrison and Josh Boone- thosse two didn't have very good rookie seasons but wow they'd be awesome on the Suns. And this year they can go big man first and swing men later. Should Phoenix consolidate or should they concentrate on depth since bettering Bell and Marion is so difficult? 


That said, 16+ minutes for Roko tonight - I'm sure he probably played controlled ball but only 3 points, 1 reb, 1 assists in Barcelona's pounding of Valladolid.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Navarro is that team. I wouldn't be suprised to see them offer Roko some money as JC might be leaving for the NBA.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Rhubarb said:


> Sarver is well known for having a tight purse. Be interesting to see which way he goes (if any) should the situation arise.
> 
> Anyway, on Roko, as much as I think we're better off having an Alvin Williams-type 3rd guard, it'd be great for Roko to learn directly from both TJ and Jose.



who says roko isn't Alvin Williams-esque? Decent shooter with good length for a PG and considerable moves off the dribble? 

that said, reports indicate that roko is a MUCH better one on one creator off the dribble than AW. you have to assume that AW was a MUCH better defender as he was pretty damn good by NBA standards at the 1. 

I think it comes down to Roko. If BC think he'll be developed more quickly in Toronto, he should bring him to the NBA. Otherwise, let him find a team that he can start for in Europe and find a cheap veteran bench PG.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Who is this dude that's starting ahead of Roko in Spain? How about the Raptors sign HIM to be the 3rd PG (or second PG if you deal Ford or Calderon?).

Assuming he's Spanish (Navarro?), the Raptors are a good fit. Garbo and Jose can show him around town, and Toronto is less of culture shock to a European than Dallas or Milwaukee for example.

If the Raptors can sneak into a late first round pick, I'd like them to take Javaris Crittendon or Dominique James and hope to hit a home run.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I think it comes down to Roko. If BC think he'll be developed more quickly in Toronto, he should bring him to the NBA. Otherwise, let him find a team that he can start for in Europe and find a cheap veteran bench PG.


Exactly. 16 minutes isn't bad but in order for his career to move forward he'll have to do one of the two things who mentioned. I'd love to see him come over and learn from the pros and it just seems like the natural time.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'd think so. he needs to continue working on his shot, learn a system, and improve his physique. he can do these things with spot minutes with the Raps. through summer league and training camp and spot minutes through the season, I think he'll be ready by season's end.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

And it's gotta be easier to start a life on the other side of the world when you're young.

I guess it all depends on Roko and the buyout because, as it appears now, BC doesn't have many other options. On the surface he seems like the safest, most conveinent and cost effective why to upgrade a roster spot (third string PG) now and hopefully more so in the future.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> Who is this dude that's starting ahead of Roko in Spain? How about the Raptors sign HIM to be the 3rd PG (or second PG if you deal Ford or Calderon?).
> 
> Assuming he's Spanish (Navarro?), the Raptors are a good fit. Garbo and Jose can show him around town, and Toronto is less of culture shock to a European than Dallas or Milwaukee for example.


The Wizards drafted JC Navarro in 2002, so he's off-limits.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think JC starts at SG.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

You must be meaning Lakovic. He's a great shooter and would certainly be an upgrade to Toronto in that department. He's easily good enough to be 3rd PG but defensive PG he would not be. 

And on the other hand, he is a star in Europe playing starting PG for one of the best clubs and making some good money. He'd demand at least half of your MLE and no way in hell would be happy playing 3rd PG. Roko could be used as SG too as he has good size and game better suited to NBA than Jakas. Plus he's young and propably wouldn't mind being 3rd PG and be happy with less money to start with.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^
sounds kinda like Dixon


----------

